# Beer Batter Fried Mushrooms?



## Callisto in NC (Jan 26, 2008)

Do I need to soak mushrooms in buttermilk or can I just dip them in a beer batter and fry?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 26, 2008)

Mushrooms can absorb moisture, so I think you'd be better off to simply dip them in the beer batter and fry them immediately.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 26, 2008)

We used to put the mushrooms in the bowl with the batter and mix them up to make sure they were all covered. Then we would just take a handful and push them into the fryer with our thumb one by one so they didn't stick together.
I still have the scars from the grease burns to prove it


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 27, 2008)

season your beer batter very well and fry. Use tongs if you wish.  I would never soak in buttermilk shrooms absorb to much liquid. although butter milk does impart a great flavor
if you do be quick.


----------



## archiduc (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Callisto in NY,
Never let your mushrooms near water, milk or anything else liquid. Use a brush, or kitchen towel to clean the mushrooms, trim the base if necesssary with a knife. Dip in the batter just before cooking. 
All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's what I do at work:

First, make the beer batter, preferably with a medium-dark brew.  For one bottle, add enough flour to make a batter as thick as, say, pancake batter.  Add some salt and pepper, and a teaspoon or two of malt powder (YES!) to the batter, and stir.

Brush the mushrooms clean.  Dredge in flour, shaking off the excess.  Dip into the batter, and drop, one-by-one, into the fryer.  I usually take the second fryer basket (I'm using a commercial deep-fryer), and push the mushrooms down into the oil.  Cook for a couple minutes.  Remove the second basket, and make sure the mushrooms haven't stuck to each other.  Cook for one more minute (I like my mushrooms rather well-cooked), remove from the oil, and drain for a minute.  Plate, and season to taste with a little salt and pepper.  We serve ours with Ranch.


----------

